# Did God let you down?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Has something ever happened in your life where you kept praying that God would not allow it? You prayed and maybe even fasted. And deep in your heart you really believed that God was going to answer your prayers. It could have been a life changing event that would have a great impact on your life. And after all the prayers, you realize that God didn't intervene. All you see is the disappointment and despair, and you give all the credit to God. 

Does that mean that God doesn't love you? Does God not care about you? Of course God loves you and cares about you. The thing is that God's will was different from yours. God did answer you, but his answer was no. Can you accept that answer from God? Can you continue to trust God and believe that he is good? It's hard, but that's why he has given you faith.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe this is what makes people question their faith the most. I worked with an atheist last year and he said the reason he lost his faith was his infant daughter passed away in her sleep. That was a tough one to deal with as I have never had the conversation before.


People pray for that new job and leave it in his hands. When in all reality they put no effort forth to earn the job. Then question God as to why he didn't "hand" it to them.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I call this the mystery of Faith. Faith is the acceptance of God has his purposes and it is our trust in him for a better purpose.

My dad passed away of stevens-johnson syndrome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevens%E2%80%93Johnson_syndrome

Great loving man, why did he have to take such a FAST, PAINFUL, DEATH?

I prayed for a week and prayed hard for a recovery, until I prayed to end his suffering.

Why? Why like that?

It was not up to me how and why. It is up to me to give God the glory like my dad did at the end.

What matters is Faith.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

God sometimes tells you no to protect you, God knew and knows your destiny before He created the earth, trust in his answer, and when you pray, Glorify Him first, before you make a request


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

God gives you a really long rope. If you work and plug and do the things that you know you are capable of and then at the end see that all of your sweat is for not, and feel God has let you down because the success in your mind hasn't transpired....well then, maybe you need to try harder. God gives us opportunity. He gives us chances. We decide the choice. The choice of perseverance. True, there is only so much we as humans can do but a positive and open mindset are key to any success.

Failure could be success as well in God's eyes. Maybe we were not supposed to get that promotion. Maybe that cancer was not supposed to go away. There are a jillion things we WANT.

What do we NEED?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I heard a statement before about prayer. He said, "There are two properties side by side and on one of the properties a family lives there full time, on the other property there is a family vacationing. The family that lives on their property prays for a good rain for their crops. The other family vacationing prays for no rain so they can enjoy their vacation in the outdoors. Which prayer gets answered and what does the unanswered prayer do to the faith of the one praying?"

I believe it is Gods will. Does the unanswered prayer in this circumstance mean that, A. that the vacationing family needed to be indoors close to one another for some reason? ie, safety, relationship mending...etc. Or B. That the family that lives on their property needed the rain more to harvest that seasons staple?

Or vise versa in any situation? Does this make sense?

In any way, I believe God answers or doesn't answer prayers for a reason. We will never know until we meet up with God to ask that question...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

finkikin said:


> I heard a statement before about prayer. He said, "There are two properties side by side and on one of the properties a family lives there full time, on the other property there is a family vacationing. The family that lives on their property prays for a good rain for their crops. The other family vacationing prays for no rain so they can enjoy their vacation in the outdoors. Which prayer gets answered and what does the unanswered prayer do to the faith of the one praying?"
> 
> I believe it is Gods will. Does the unanswered prayer in this circumstance mean that, A. that the vacationing family needed to be indoors close to one another for some reason? ie, safety, relationship mending...etc. Or B. That the family that lives on their property needed the rain more to harvest that seasons staple?
> 
> ...


That's the thing...I believe God answers them all.
When I get up there he's gonna say 'One day...you just really didn't need that bote'.....


----------



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you for asking that question, but the answer is yes, He did let me down. Iâ€™ll talk about that in just a bit. 
Full of pride and vain ambition, He let me downâ€¦
Full of malice and hatred, He let me downâ€¦
Teeming with lustful desires, He let me downâ€¦
Not being worthy of anything but death, He still let me downâ€¦

In the most loving way through grace, He took me down of a well deserved cross of punishment and made a way so that I could live. Down went the shame of my sins when Jesus died and arose for me, knowing this, I turned to God in repentance and put ALL of my faith in Christ.
So in that sense, He let me down. Nothing else matters, because Heâ€™s never left or forsaken me. I can take comfort in whatever happens, that God will be glorified. 


> And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. Romons 8:28


In love, HobieYaker


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Enjoyed reading all your posts. Good stuff everybody.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sometimes it's hard to grasp why our prayers seem to go unanswered. I'm reminded of a time when I felt my prayers were not being answered, but in reality, I had to change something in my heart in order to receive the physical healing I was praying for. Once I asked for forgiveness for bitterness towards someone that had hurt my family, I received the healing I was requesting. God had to perform open heart surgery on me before I could receive the healing for the neck pain. I have to tell you I was sore the next morning! Open heart surgery and neck surgery in one night is HEAVY, but spiritual freedom is AWESOME!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> Has something ever happened in your life where you kept praying that God would not allow it? You prayed and maybe even fasted. And deep in your heart you really believed that God was going to answer your prayers. It could have been a life changing event that would have a great impact on your life. And after all the prayers, you realize that God didn't intervene. All you see is the disappointment and despair, and you give all the credit to God.
> 
> Does that mean that God doesn't love you? Does God not care about you? Of course God loves you and cares about you. The thing is that God's will was different from yours. God did answer you, but his answer was no. Can you accept that answer from God? Can you continue to trust God and believe that he is good? It's hard, but that's why he has given you faith.


I'm pretty simple...so I'll put it in terms that I can write... My boys know and can rely on the fact that their dad loves them always...and I'm not perfect...so a perfect being has infinitely more love, patience and forgiveness than I do...all I did was took the time to tell them that...


----------

